# 227 acre lease available near Providence Canyon



## clayman1 (Jul 31, 2007)

We have 227 acres just east of Providence Canyon State Park.  We leased because we thought our property  was going to be sold ; so have never hunted it.  The woods look great there is alot of terrain.  We have lease just down the road and have good success every year. Property is $10.00 a acre I can fax map.  Call Scott 850-814-4887


----------



## FloridaBoy1957 (Jul 31, 2007)

*Interested, what county, pm me.*

Interested in lease.  PM please. Frank


----------



## clayman1 (Jul 31, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## clayman1 (Aug 1, 2007)

There is camping at Providence Canyon no electric hookups.


----------



## CAL (Aug 1, 2007)

That is a good area! I live about 30 minutes from there and I am real familiar with the area.Lots of big deer there every year because of the safety of the state park.


----------



## clayman1 (Aug 3, 2007)

bump


----------



## Researcher31726 (Aug 4, 2007)

Someone's going to be lucky and snatch this lease up!
Sue


----------



## SuthernStix (Aug 4, 2007)

what county is this in? I'm looking for a lease or a club. Something that's QDM and around 100 acres per person. A club that's has low pressure and that usually means no guest. Are there any clubs like that in the Northern half of Georgia?


----------



## clayman1 (Aug 4, 2007)

It is Stewart Co high density of deer.  This property is for lease to put your own club together on 227 acres @ $10.00 per acre.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 4, 2007)

I turkey hunted that area hard back in the 80s. It was some beautiful country! Lot of turkeys and deer.


----------



## tail_slider3d (Aug 4, 2007)

I hunt not to far from there.  Good genes and a healthy population.  I think its this way b/c it doesnt get a whole lot of pressure.


----------



## johnt@gulfside (Aug 5, 2007)

*lease interested please give me details. 352-584-0179*

very interested please call. Like to see it in a week. I am looking for a family get away. Thanks email johnt@gulfsiderealty.com


----------



## clayman1 (Aug 7, 2007)

I was making sure you received maps


----------



## clayman1 (Aug 11, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## Rackbuster (Aug 11, 2007)

clayman will you send me some maps as we may be interested.
Thanks


----------



## clayman1 (Aug 12, 2007)

Call me at 8508144887 tommorrow and I can mail or fax


----------



## Researcher31726 (Aug 26, 2007)

How did it go, clayman?
Have you found a leaser yet?
Sue


----------



## clayman1 (Aug 28, 2007)

Researcher31726 said:


> How did it go, clayman?
> Have you found a leaser yet?
> Sue



Yes


----------



## Researcher31726 (Sep 8, 2007)

Great! Somebody got lucky with this place becoming available!
Sue


----------

